# I Can't Wait To Pick Up My New Girl!!



## 3Maltmom

I'm so excited you guys! She's precious. :wub:

I can't wait to meet her, and say, "are you waiting for me?"
Then I'll go in the cage, scoop her up, and tell her she will never have
to worry again. 

I'm leaving work a couple hours early. I'm picking her up on my way home.
She seems to be a Maltese/Yorkie mix. Eight-months old, and five pounds.

Meet my new girl. I feel like it's Christmas!


----------



## mysugarbears

Oh Deb, i can see why your so excited. What a lucky little girl to be coming home with you, she looks like such a sweetheart.:heart:


----------



## Miss_Annie

I can't wait either! She's going to be so loved!


----------



## mary-anderson

Bless your heart Deb!!! She is going to have such a wonderful home.:wub:
You both are lucky you found each other.


----------



## Cosy

Big hugs to you, Deb. She will finally have love.


----------



## Katkoota

What a precious soul she is. I can't wait until you get her and add her to your beautiful crew, shower her with love 

and see what will LBB think of her  lol 

in all seriousness though, YOU ROCK Deb and I luv ya. Now, you go get that girl and update us  
hugs
Kat


----------



## 3Maltmom

I can't even get any work done!! I want to leave now.

I hope she likes me. The lady, in the shelter, told me she is very scared in there. Oh gosh, I'm excited. :wub:


----------



## Johita

Awww, congrats to both you and your new little one. I can't wait either and am looking forward to the introduction as well.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, she's a very lucky girl to go home with you!!! I can't wait to hear all the details!!!!


----------



## pammy4501

Oh my gosh!! That little baby just won the lottery today!! Tell us more about her? Is she a mill dog? Deb, you are a savior!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

pammy4501 said:


> Oh my gosh!! That little baby just won the lottery today!! Tell us more about her? Is she a mill dog? Deb, you are a savior!!


Edie suspects she's a mill dog. She's very shy, and scared. Poor little thing, I can just imagine how frightened she is. Makes me sick. Millers make me sick. They are the lowest, slimy, scum on the face of this earth.
I just want to knock the crap out of them.


----------



## Ladysmom

I can't wait to watch how she changes once you get her home! Does she have a name?


----------



## mary-anderson

3Maltmom said:


> I can't even get any work done!! I want to leave now.
> 
> I hope she likes me. The lady, in the shelter, told me she is very scared in there. Oh gosh, I'm excited. :wub:


I say just leave!!! As you know she'll be scared at first but in a 
couple of hours she going to relize how wonderful you are and
fall head over heels for you!!:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

3Maltmom said:


> Edie suspects she's a mill dog. She's very shy, and scared. Poor little thing, I can just imagine how frightened she is. Makes me sick. Millers make me sick. They are the lowest, slimy, scum on the face of this earth.
> I just want to knock the crap out of them.


I will help you knock the crap out of them. :thumbsup:

God bless you, Deb. Keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

In this life some things can still be redeemed---w/a little help from people who really stand up for those w/out a voice. I hope to be as brave as you are Deb when my turn comes! Bless you.


----------



## kathym

She will flourish when you get your loving hands on her..As far as those parasites there is KARMA ...


----------



## 3Maltmom

Ladysmom said:


> Does she have a name?


Yep, her name is Bette, after Bette Midler. Isn't that cute? Isn't she cute? Oh, she is just adorable. 

I want out of here!! I want to get my dog!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Ladysmom

3Maltmom said:


> Yep, her name is Bette, after Bette Midler. Isn't that cute? Isn't she cute? Oh, she is just adorable.
> 
> I want out of here!! I want to get my dog!! :smpullhair:


I love the name Bette!


----------



## allheart

Oh Debbie, you are such an angel. And that little girl is a precious soul. Oh, I can't wait till she is in your arms, OF COURSE she is going to love you


----------



## silverhaven

OMG Congratulations :cheer: arty: such a young little one, they have her in a right mess. Her poor start will be blown away by the love and concern you will shower on her. Yes they need to be blasted off this earth :angry:

Looooove the name too  Welcome to Spoiled Maltese Bette :tender:


----------



## princessre

Deb, you are an angel. That girl is so blessed to get to join your family!! She will be pampered, and yep, spoiled!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

I'm leaving now to pick up Bette ~ :chili:

I'll take pics. Hey, did I tell you how excited I am??? :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

Look at that little face, it shocked me but there is a sweetheart there. She is one lucky girl.


----------



## malteseboy22

Oh Deb, she is going to a very loving home and lots of fur family, congrats.


----------



## mary-anderson

3Maltmom said:


> I'm leaving now to pick up Bette ~ :chili:
> 
> I'll take pics. Hey, did I tell you how excited I am??? :aktion033:


 
Nope couldn't tell!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think this calls for a toast :drinkup:.
So when I'm done work I will be sure to raise my glass, to the 
both of you and the love you will share with each other. :wub:
Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## k/c mom

Hey Deb ... is she home yet? :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team

Is she there yet???? :innocent: Looking forward to seeing the transition.....

One of these days you're gonna get a "Tinker".......and when you fix him/her you can give me some tips on what to do to make him trust other people.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

We are waiting Deb.......Where are you???


----------



## mysugarbears

We're waiting...


----------



## mss

Hooray! :cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, Deb ... What an Angel you are. Bless Bette's heart ... you can see that she is such a precious baby who needs so much love. I am so happy that you are there for her, and that she will get the love and care that she so desparately needs.

It looks in the picture as though Bette might have a problem with her sight. Hopefully, it is just the way the picture was taken. 

I can't wait to see pictures of you and Bette. Bless your loving and sweet heart, Deb.

I love you, girlfriend!


----------



## poochie2

OMG !!!!!!!!!! Thank God you are saving that precious soul. She is going into the best arms ever !!! You are a hero .....seriously.....I'm shocked at the state of that baby----YOU are a lifesaver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Deb saves the day again! You are awesome, girl. Can't wait to see Bette once she's in your loving arms.


----------



## 3Maltmom

YIPEEEE!!!! She's home. And OMG, she's everything I dreamed of, and more. :wub: 
Paperwork, at the shelter was already taken care of by Tammy (shelter gal), so I took a seat and waited for them to bring her to me. They asked if I wanted to meet her first (go to her cage), I said, "nope, just tell me where to sign, I'm taking her home". 

When they brought her to me, as usual, I started bawling. I hugged her, and she snuggled, licked my face, and buried her little head in my neck.
And yep, I told her the nightmare is over. Life is just beginning my little one.

And she loves me already. What a good little girl. She is a terrible matted up mess, but we have a groomer's appointment first thing in the morning. I can't wait to have her shaved. She's very thin, and just gobbled down a plate of Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato. She whines a bit when I'm out of sight, but soon she'll have the others to play with. For now she is upstairs with me. I will introduce the others one at a time after she is groomed and vet checked. 

She's loving running around my room. Just sniffing and jumping away. I think she wants to play ~ LOL

Her eyes are fine, she has retained baby teeth, but they are VERY white, not a hint of tarter. Then again she is only 8-months-old. She needs to be spayed, so that will be next week. Let me tell ya, this little girl is in for the time of her life. So am I. I'll post pics in a few minutes. 

I'm on cloud nine. I'm so lucky. Gosh I love her. Rescues flippin' ROCK ~ :dancing banana:


----------



## mysugarbears

3Maltmom said:


> YIPEEEE!!!! She's home. And OMG, she's everything I dreamed of, and more. :wub:
> Paperwork, at the shelter was already taken care of by Tammy (shelter gal), so I took a seat and waited for them to bring her to me. They asked if I wanted to meet her first (go to her cage), I said, "nope, just tell me where to sign, I'm taking her home".
> 
> When they brought her to me, as usual, I started bawling. I hugged her, and she snuggled, licked my face, and buried her little head in my neck.
> And yep, I told her the nightmare is over. Life is just beginning my little one.
> 
> And she loves me already. What a good little girl. She is a terrible matted up mess, but we have a groomer's appointment first thing in the morning. I can't wait to have her shaved. She's very thin, and just gobbled down a plate of Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato. She whines a bit when I'm out of sight, but soon she'll have the others to play with. For now she is upstairs with me. I will introduce the others one at a time after she is groomed and vet checked.
> 
> She's loving running around my room. Just sniffing and jumping away. I think she wants to play ~ LOL
> 
> Her eyes are fine, she has retained baby teeth, but they are VERY white, not a hint of tarter. Then again she is only 8-months-old. She needs to be spayed, so that will be next week. Let me tell ya, this little girl is in for the time of her life. So am I. I'll post pics in a few minutes.
> 
> I'm on cloud nine. I'm so lucky. Gosh I love her. Rescues flippin' ROCK ~ :dancing banana:


 
Your post brought tears to my eyes. Bette already knows that an angel came to save her and how much her angel loves her. I'm so glad that it sounds like she is adjusting already. I can't wait to see more pics of Bette. Deb, your the best and what a lucky girl Bette is.


----------



## Ladysmom

I can't wait to see pictures of Bette!


----------



## silverhaven

How fantastic, sounds like she recognized her new Mummy straight away :smootch: Going to be a busy week for little Bette. She sounds game though :aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20

So glad you were able to get her today Deb. I have been watching this girl for a week now. She was in the lost and found and no one claimed her. Thank goodness they didnt, given her condition. Obviously she was not loved and cared for. I was contacted this morning by Orange County Shelter to say we had till Sunday to get her out. One more little girl saved and hopefully we can find a great forever home for her. Thanks for your loving heart Deb. Hugs,Edie


----------



## njdrake

Your post brought tears to my eyes. You are both so lucky and I'm sure if she had known you were coming after her she would have been as excited as you were. This is a great new beginning for her and she's in such good hands. This really is very exciting!! Deb, you truly are a Malt angel. 
I hope we get to see pictures soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

3Maltmom said:


> YIPEEEE!!!! She's home. And OMG, she's everything I dreamed of, and more. :wub:
> Paperwork, at the shelter was already taken care of by Tammy (shelter gal), so I took a seat and waited for them to bring her to me. They asked if I wanted to meet her first (go to her cage), I said, "nope, just tell me where to sign, I'm taking her home".
> 
> When they brought her to me, as usual, I started bawling. I hugged her, and she snuggled, licked my face, and buried her little head in my neck.
> And yep, I told her the nightmare is over. Life is just beginning my little one.
> 
> And she loves me already. What a good little girl. She is a terrible matted up mess, but we have a groomer's appointment first thing in the morning. I can't wait to have her shaved. She's very thin, and just gobbled down a plate of Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato. She whines a bit when I'm out of sight, but soon she'll have the others to play with. For now she is upstairs with me. I will introduce the others one at a time after she is groomed and vet checked.
> 
> She's loving running around my room. Just sniffing and jumping away. I think she wants to play ~ LOL
> 
> Her eyes are fine, she has retained baby teeth, but they are VERY white, not a hint of tarter. Then again she is only 8-months-old. She needs to be spayed, so that will be next week. Let me tell ya, this little girl is in for the time of her life. So am I. I'll post pics in a few minutes.
> 
> I'm on cloud nine. I'm so lucky. Gosh I love her. Rescues flippin' ROCK ~ :dancing banana:


This story is making my evening! Deb, as I often say ... you are an absolute Earth Angel to rescues. 

And, it sounds as though Bette already realizes that she is going to enjoy Heaven on Earth with you. I am not surprised that she warmed up to you right away. Darling Deb, you are beyond AWESOME!!!

Please give Bette kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie. :wub: :wub: And, love and hugs and smooches for you, sweet Deb.:smootch::tender::heart:


----------



## MalteseJane

Soooo if I understand you right, she is a keeper. You will keep her all to yourself. You will be her forever mommy ? :wub: Well little Bette has hit the jack pot. Can't wait to see pictures when she is all nicely groomed.


----------



## maggieh

Deb - please give precious Bette hugs and kisses from Auntie Maggie and the crew here! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MalteseJane said:


> Soooo if I understand you right, she is a keeper. You will keep her all to yourself. You will be her forever mommy ? :wub: Well little Bette has hit the jack pot. Can't wait to see pictures when she is all nicely groomed.


Yes, Deb ... I was thinking the same thing that Bette's Auntie Janine said about you being her forever Mommy. :wub::


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Way to go Deb!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20

I am sure Deb will update all of you, but Bette is an AMA rescue that Deb is fostering for us.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili::chili::chili::chili::wub::wub::wub:

Awesome stuff!


----------



## k/c mom

plenty pets 20 said:


> So glad you were able to get her today Deb. I have been watching this girl for a week now. She was in the lost and found and no one claimed her. Thank goodness they didnt, given her condition. Obviously she was not loved and cared for. I was contacted this morning by Orange County Shelter to say we had till Sunday to get her out. One more little girl saved and hopefully we can find a great forever home for her. Thanks for your loving heart Deb. Hugs,Edie


Oh, gosh, Deb got her in the nick of time. Whew! How wonderful that she is out of there and has a second chance.


----------



## Ladysmom

plenty pets 20 said:


> So glad you were able to get her today Deb. I have been watching this girl for a week now. She was in the lost and found and no one claimed her. Thank goodness they didnt, given her condition. Obviously she was not loved and cared for. I was contacted this morning by Orange County Shelter to say we had till Sunday to get her out. One more little girl saved and hopefully we can find a great forever home for her. Thanks for your loving heart Deb. Hugs,Edie


What a close call! 

Now I am confused. Are you keeping her, Deb, or just her foster mom?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

What a beautiful and heartwarming 'bedtime-story' I've just read!! There's no doubt in my mind that these wee-ones instinctively know that you, Deb, are their guardian angel!!! 
Poor little dear looks in rather pitiful condition now but we all know how amazingly fast they blossom in your care! 
God love you Deb!! ( I know he does!!)


----------



## 3Maltmom

I'm fostering her, but she's home for now. I must say, I want her, along with Sugar, but must set my feelings aside (hard to do) with such lovely dogs. So Edie, you never know what tomorrow might bring ~ LOL

Wow!! Bette is having a blast. Seems she is playing for the first time in her 8-months of life. She's all over the place. God love her, she deserves it. 

*HERE'S ME AND MY GIRL*











*HERE SHE IS PEEING LIKE A GOOD GIRL ~ :wub:*











*NOW WITH HER BIG OL' EARS. ISN'T SHE CUTE?*


----------



## Ladysmom

Bette is precious. Love the ears!


----------



## mysugarbears

Oh My Goodness is Bette ever adorable and i just love her ears!!!!:wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

What a sweetie!! And wow! Check out those Big Ol' Ears!! You'd have to be LBB to miss 'em!! LOL


----------



## suzimalteselover

Awwwww, what a sweet little girl! I can't decide whom is cuter....you or Bette? :wub::wub::wub: I think it's a tie, the photos are so sweet! Enjoy that little girl tonight and looking forward to more pics after the groom and she's settled in with the gang.


----------



## mary-anderson

3Maltmom said:


> I'm on cloud nine. I'm so lucky. Gosh I love her. Rescues flippin' ROCK ~ :dancing banana:


Deb, You Flippin ROCK!!!

Ok I have my glass of wine so here is to you and Bette:drinkup:and the 
wonderful life you both will have together.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

3Maltmom said:


> I'm fostering her, but she's home for now. I must say, I want her, along with Sugar, but must set my feelings aside (hard to do) with such lovely dogs. So Edie, you never know what tomorrow might bring ~ LOL
> 
> Wow!! Bette is having a blast. Seems she is playing for the first time in her 8-months of life. She's all over the place. God love her, she deserves it.
> 
> *HERE'S ME AND MY GIRL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE SHE IS PEEING LIKE A GOOD GIRL ~ :wub:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOW WITH HER BIG OL' EARS. ISN'T SHE CUTE?*


Deb, just look at the love between you and Bette! Talk about love at first sight! You can see the love between the two of you shine. Bette is so happy being held by you. It looks as though she is clinging to you like a strong piece of Velcro! :wub::wub::wub:

And, Deb, you look wonderful! 

It looks as though Bette might settle in and sleep like a princess tonight. I wish for all of your fluff's and you to sleep well tonight. Pleasant dreams for all of you. :wub::wub: :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

How lovely, ditto the sweet dreams to you both


----------



## gopotsgo

Wow Deb, with how busy they keep you at work I'm blown away with how you always seem to pull it off. She is a doll, its all roses now little girl. Let me know if I can be of any help, Deb.


----------



## Katkoota

One thing that i LOVE about the time difference is that I can wake up and see the updates AND following pictures at the same time  

wohooo Bette is in the place that she deserves to be ^_^ Gosh! I am in love with her big ol' ears <3 ... more more updates please! I would looooove to see her after the grooming appointment too ...

xoxo
Kat


----------



## edelweiss

I remember the saying from my childhood about Dumbo the elephant: "His heart was as big as his ears" and I think that must be true for Bette!
Welcome Bette to SM & to many people who will follow your journey with Deb to a new life of hope & joy! You are a very, very lucky little dog----or should I say "blessed"---and we await much in your future!~


----------



## bonsmom

What wonderful posts to read first thing in the morning! You are glowing like a young girl hugging her first puppy. I bet on Bette carving a permanent place in your heart!:aktion033:


----------



## allheart

3Maltmom said:


> I'm fostering her, but she's home for now. I must say, I want her, along with Sugar, but must set my feelings aside (hard to do) with such lovely dogs. So Edie, you never know what tomorrow might bring ~ LOL
> 
> Wow!! Bette is having a blast. Seems she is playing for the first time in her 8-months of life. She's all over the place. God love her, she deserves it.
> 
> *HERE'S ME AND MY GIRL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE SHE IS PEEING LIKE A GOOD GIRL ~ :wub:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOW WITH HER BIG OL' EARS. ISN'T SHE CUTE?*


 
There are no words for the beauty and miracle these pics represent.
Deb, I told you, she would love you instantly, these babies just know.
Your and angel and so is that precious baby girl!


----------



## The A Team

She's home!! :chili: And the journey begins......


----------



## KAG

2 beautiful girls!!! xoxooxox

For Bette, and her always #1 Mommy:


----------



## cyndrae

Bless you Deb!!


----------



## harrysmom

That poor baby.... now a very lucky little girl. Thank God for you, Deb, and people like you, who rescue these little ones and give them a second chance at life. 

I can't wait to see her "after" pictures!! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie

I LOVE HER EARS! :wub: 

I just breaks my heart to hear that she hasn't played for the first 8 months of her life. I'm so glad you have her now! She doesn't know what a jackpot she's hit!


----------



## michellerobison

She'll be a real "betty",a real looker when she's all cleaned up,groomed and filled out a bit more. She's a cutie pie right now,I love those ears. She looks like she's a happy girl now!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Deb, as usual with all your stories, I'm all teary after reading Bette's story. God bless you and this special little lady. You too Edie! :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

For Deb and Bette:tender: ...


----------



## Bailey&Me

You are wonderful, Deb...Bette sure is a lucky one!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, Big Ears is at the groomers. All my girls are (Jops, Franks, Sugar, and Bette). Took them first thing this morning. I can't wait to pick them up. Good Lord, I'm stuck with four MALES!! :HistericalSmiley:They go to the groomers next weekend. They're slobs anyway ~ LOL

I can't wait to pick them up. As I said, it's like Christmas for me. Our little Bette is going to be soooo comfy, once those terrible matts are shaved off. She will be lovin' life. I can't wait to pick them up. 

Bette, and Sugar, slept with me last night. They get along VERY well. Bette wanted NOTHING to do with the "hospital" area, so I said, "okay, you can have the entire upstairs". She does not do well under confinement. I don't either ~ :HistericalSmiley: So can't blame her for that.

*HERE'S MY GIRL ON THE BED THIS MORNING:*











*BETTE WITH JAY, MY AWESOME GROOMER:*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Awww - can't wait to see her all groomed. I'm sure she's loving life at Casa del Caca! (Wish I had 4 males in my apartment...)


----------



## poochie2

Oh she is a special girl......the pics of her look as if she always has a smile on her face..........and she definitely has reason to be smiling....THANKS for saving her !!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

I can't wait to see Bette all groomed. She is such a sweetie!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh Deb I was talking to you on the phone last night and I didn't even read this!! How is she?


----------



## KAG

Can't wait to see the after picture!!! 

Linda, you're a pisser. Miss you, too.

All men are slobs, Deb. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm wondering if little Bette has Pappion more than Yorkie with those darlin ears! I can't wat to see her after her spa treatment!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Maidto2Maltese said:


> *I'm wondering if little Bette has Pappion more than Yorkie with those darlin ears!* I can't wat to see her after her spa treatment!


Oh, good point!! Yep, sure does look like Pappion Ears, huh? 

Okay, I'm leaving now to pick them up!!

Yippeeee!!


----------



## silverhaven

Looking forward to the after shots


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Can't wait!


----------



## 3Maltmom

OMG!!! Look at my girl. Look at her ears!! ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
Oh, she is sooooo sweet. What a good girl. Jay said she was a bit afraid, at first, but that was the only hurdle. Jay loves her, too ~ :wub:


*I ADORE HER EARS!! BRING IT ON SPOCK!! *


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhhhh, what a sweetie!! Yep, those ears are humongous but really cute!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Bette just looks adorable.:wub:


----------



## aubie1996

she is so cute. I have a papillon and even his ears are not that big:wub: wow.


----------



## Dogwriter

they're bunny ears!What an absolute darling!


----------



## KAG

So freaking adorable is Bette!!! Beautiful girl hit the jackpot, for sure.
xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Dogwriter said:


> they're bunny ears!What an absolute darling!


I was going to say that... maybe a "Malti-Bun" LOL She sure looks so much better already!! and her expression says she feels so much better too! I think she's adorable! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I was going to say that... maybe a "Malti-Bun" LOL She sure looks so much better already!! and her expression says she feels so much better too! I think she's adorable! :wub:


A brand new designer dog : MaltiBun :wub:


----------



## poochie2

I just love her adorable smile that I see gleam through all her pics :wub::wub:


----------



## LJSquishy

OMG she looks so much happier now. And those EARS! lol They are gigantic, that means the rest of your gang can't talk about her behind her back. LOL


----------



## Cosy

Oh, those are ears to love. Alll the better to hear you with, my dear! Haha! She looks a bit embarassed nekkid. Won't take long to grow some hair though.


----------



## kathym

New beginnings :This little one has a beautiful life ahead of her..


----------



## Matilda's mommy

awww Deb i've been busy with B&B and my daughter, I love your newest member ears and all:smootch::tender:


----------



## Maglily

oh, there's that sweet face. How cute is that?? Love the pink ears.


----------



## plenty pets 20

OMGosh, What kind of dog do we have. LOL I have never seen ears like that, except on a bunny. LOL She is too cute but she definately wont pass as a Maltese. Even a Westie doesnt have ears that big. ROTFLOL.. So glad you have this cute girl Deb.


----------



## 3Maltmom

plenty pets 20 said:


> OMGosh, What kind of dog do we have. LOL I have never seen ears like that, except on a bunny. LOL She is too cute but she definately wont pass as a Maltese. Even a Westie doesnt have ears that big. ROTFLOL.. So glad you have this cute girl Deb.


 
Oh for God's Sake, this is the norm:


----------



## k/c mom

3Maltmom said:


> Oh for God's Sake, this is the norm:


OMG!! You're killing me!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Dogwriter said:


> they're bunny ears!What an absolute darling!





Maidto2Maltese said:


> I was going to say that... maybe a "Malti-Bun" LOL She sure looks so much better already!! and her expression says she feels so much better too! I think she's adorable! :wub:





MalteseJane said:


> A brand new designer dog : MaltiBun :wub:


I was thinking the same thing! Adorable bunny ears! :wub::wub:

MaltiBun ... that's cute! :wub::wub:

Deb, Bette is simply precious! She's adorable! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

3Maltmom said:


> Oh for God's Sake, this is the norm:


Uh Oh ... that looks like a future Playboy MaltiBunny to me! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Tell her she's too cute for words! No, never mind - with those ears she could hear me herself...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Tell her she's too cute for words! No, never mind - with those ears she could hear me herself...


LMAO!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

She's adorable Deb, I cant wait to see her blossom with your loving care.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Too funny. IF her HEART is as big as her ears then I would say she is a KEEPER!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

3Maltmom said:


> OMG!!! Look at my girl. Look at her ears!! ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> Oh, she is sooooo sweet. What a good girl. Jay said she was a bit afraid, at first, but that was the only hurdle. Jay loves her, too ~ :wub:
> 
> 
> *I ADORE HER EARS!! BRING IT ON SPOCK!! *


lolol...what a sweetheart! Oh she's darling. :wub: I know Westie's ears aren't that big, but she does look like she has some Westie in her, doesn't she?


----------



## SugarBob62

Deb, I am so happy for you and Bette! She looks sooooo happy in her pictures with you, like she is actually smiling. There should be more good people like you in this world.
What one little lucky dog she is to have you, I had tears in my eyes reading your posts. God Bless!


----------



## Katkoota

She is looking goooooooood and I bet feels great being matted-less ^_^ 
I am so loving these ears of hers  reminds me of a cartoon character (can't remember it's name at the moment) I used to watch when I was little - sooooooo adorable. Kisses are sent to that cutie from me.


----------



## gopotsgo

Hmmm, let me think, I think a cross between a Papillon, Maltese and Westie. Hey which one of your pups did you get to pose with the bunny ears, he/she sure didn't look to excited about it, LOL.


----------



## mary-anderson

She is to darn cute.....


----------



## mss

Love those ears! :biggrin: Chihuahuas often have enormous ears--maybe a Chihuahua-Maltese mix? 

Or a Fennec fox? 

What a sweetie. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

What a cutie, yes those ears are pretty huge, just adds to her character  I agree with the possible Papillion mix in there, but the fur looks maybe more westie. Lol. she is an interesting conundrum


----------



## suzimalteselover

LOVING these photos!!! ♥ ♥ ♥ Keep them coming! :thumbsup: Bette is truly one in a million, such a special baby! Bette has definitely stolen everyone's hearts here! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

I think we need to rename this girl Bunny.. She is an eye catcher and know that someone will enjoy having the cute girl.


----------



## 3Maltmom

gopotsgo said:


> Hmmm, let me think, I think a cross between a Papillon, Maltese and Westie. *Hey which one of your pups did you get to pose with the bunny ears, he/she sure didn't look to excited about it, LOL*.


That was my precious Henry. He was up for anything ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

plenty pets 20 said:


> I think we need to rename this girl *Bunny*..


 
Jops: Ummmmm, NO!! That's a "stripper" name Auntie Edie 

LBB: Stripper?? Where?? I want to "see" 

Bette: Here I am blind boy, take a looksie

Jops: You're a tramp Bette

LBB: I like her!!

Frankie: Mom's gonna get mad

Bette: I'll teach you to dance Frankie

Frankie: Okay. Teach me how to strip

LBB: Frankie that's just gross, you're my sister!!

Frankie: So is Bette! And I don't like you LBB

Jops: Hey they are serving ice cream across the street. Better get goin'

LBB: Wow, thanks Jops, I'm outa here

Bette: That was a good one Jops. I think we'll get along just fine

LBB: Hey there's no ice cream across the street, and I was almost run over by a bus. Just thought I would let you all know that the ice cream must have been cancelled. 

Jops: You're an idiot. And I need to contact a better bus driver.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Deb, Are you sure your not fooling us and put fake ears on her?? That would be just like you. I dont believe those ears are real. . LOL


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Deb - sorry I haven't been here in days, but then I come onto SM and what do I see? A half Maltese, half jackalope(seem to remember those mythical?? things from traveling out west), ALL CUTE new little girl moving in to Casa de Caca. :chili::chili: You never cease to amaze me with your zeal, love and energy taking on the latest girl or guy who needs a home so badly. I think you scored number one on Bette's Bucket List!! 
I love the antics going on at your house...leave it to Jops! :w00t: I love Kerry sending you the Bette Midler song "Friends." So true for your little Bette.:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

*HEY, THIS "EAR" THING SEEMS TO BE CATCHING ON. LOVE SUGAR:*











*OH YES, SUGAR, THE BOYS FIND IT RATHER SEXY:*


----------



## plenty pets 20

Deb, I sent you a pic of Bette's Dad, did you share it?? Mr. Blue..


----------



## k/c mom

I love this picture! She is adorable!!


----------



## Starsmom

If she's sweet that's all that matters. :wub: I bet she won't miss any sound with thos ears though. Deb, maybe you have yourself a little one that will hear thing before you do.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

You've done it again Deb. What a sweetheart Bette is. I just love her happy face and of course the ears! What a transformation already. God love you Deb and God bless Bette.


----------



## suzimalteselover

3Maltmom said:


> *HEY, THIS "EAR" THING SEEMS TO BE CATCHING ON. LOVE SUGAR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH YES, SUGAR, THE BOYS FIND IT RATHER SEXY:*


Awwwww, I love these photos!!! :wub2:
I want to see Mr. Blue.


----------



## 3Maltmom

*KEEP YOUR BIG EARS AWAY FROM ME!! LOVE JOPS:*











*BUT JOPS, I LOVE HER...SHE'S MY FRIEND...WE HAVE FUN. LOVE FRANKIE:*


----------



## 3Maltmom

plenty pets 20 said:


> Deb, I sent you a pic of Bette's Dad, did you share it?? Mr. Blue..


 
LMAO ~ Seems you hit the nail on the head ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Yep, this is definately, Bette's Daddy ~ LOL


----------



## KAG

Here's Bette's birth Mother:

View attachment 89225


View attachment 89226


----------



## Maglily

:HistericalSmiley:


KAG said:


> Here's Bette's birth Mother:
> 
> View attachment 89225
> 
> 
> View attachment 89226


----------



## 3Maltmom

KAG said:


> Here's Bette's birth Mother:
> 
> View attachment 89225
> 
> 
> View attachment 89226


LMFAO!! Kerry, you're cracking me up. Yup, that's mommy alright. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota

LOOOOOOOOOL Deb, you crack me up!!! love your precious crew, love your work, love your posts and your photos ... annnnd luv ya

haha Sugar, what a quick learner you are ^_^ I see you got the ears trick down!! way to go!! and Bette, you rocked that dress 

luv ya guys


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Looky looky, Deb has a Jackatese, and a really cute one too! :chili::chili::chili: She is a perfect addition to Casa Caca.

Love ya' Deb and your sweet crew.:wub:


----------



## mfa

what a cute little baby!! i'm so happy for you both:wub:


----------



## lynda

She is just precious, ears and all, the better to hear you with my dear:biggrin:
Bless you and your home and all your special fluffs:wub:


----------



## The A Team

You guys have me laughing out loud here.....:HistericalSmiley:

They've have got to be the worlds biggest ears!!! She is adorable!!


----------

